# Classifieds > Births, Deaths & Marriages >  Flynn

## crayola

In memory of Flynn, our good friend and fellow Orger who left us exactly three years ago. We argued and we fought bitterly but he didn't take prisoners and he always stuck to his guns. The Org is a poorer place without him.

We shall not forget you dear Flynn.

----------

